# Muntons Continental Pilsner



## andy123 (Oct 3, 2011)

I've read a lot of opinions about this beer. Many say the yeast is an ale yeast because it is dry. But I have purchased dry lager yeasts before. Munton's wording is something like pilsner style beer. Once in for all I would like to learn definitively is this beer an ale or a lager. George and co. feel free to straighten me out.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 6, 2011)

I haven't dealt with any Muntons kits in 3-4 years now. A buddy made some of the 2-can kits like the Gold Series, but I don't recall what yeast came with those kits.


The standard Muntons yeast is an ale yeast. I don't see any mention on their web-site of lager yeast.


My conclusion...it's an ale yeast. But they are not the only company to make a beer kit that is said to taste like a lager but uses an ale yeast.


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree its most likely an Ale yeast. It may come close to Lager taste though, never tried these as I prefer the Brewers Best orTrue Brew but I hear there is a new player which is supposed to be the best and thats called Brew Craft.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks gents. This year I've been hearing some about California lagers that can be fermented at ale temps. So the line seems to be getting a little blurred.I joined a homebrew club to get a little better at brewing. The beers they are making for competitions are so extreme I cant enjoy them. One sip and you have coriander poisoning of the tongue for 20 minutes.


----------

